
Intel is prototyping PCIe 4.0 SSDs, but needs AMD CPUs to test them - cdcro
https://www.techspot.com/news/83402-intel-prototyping-pcie-40-ssds-but-needs-amd.html
======
redavni
This story is the definition of fake news.

